# move to cyprus



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

Moving across in April. Tried contacting HMRC in England 2 months ago and still no reply. Can anyone suggest what we do regarding income tax and whether we should pay in the UK or Cyprus. We are both basic tax payers, on private pensions but not old enough to receive state pension. Thanks


----------



## jkell1 (Mar 26, 2012)

You can both earn up to I think £19,500 each without having to pay tax on your pensions provided you are resident in Cyprus.


----------



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would recommend you de-register for tax in the UK and register to pay it here.
Unless you are both on humungous private pensions you will probably not have to pay any tax at all.


----------



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Veronica, how do we go about that please. I cannot get any reply from our releveant tax offices. Been over 2 months trying now!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You can deal with tax in retrospect from here. Far more important is to ensure you can obtain continuing NHS funded health cover or health insurance.

Pete


----------



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

Are we better obtaining health insurance when we arrive?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

annemaria1955 said:


> Are we better obtaining health insurance when we arrive?


Yes. The rates here are much lower than in the UK. The private hospitals are good and serve around 50% of the population.

If you have the E121 or whatever the card is nowadays you can get treatment at the state hospitals. For minor things that might need antibiotics etc you can go to a pharmacy where prescriptions don't seem to be necessary. Pharmacy drugs are not subsidised at all and can be expensive.

Dental is all private and we pay around the same as the cost of NHS treatment in the UK.

The other thing to consider is whether you want to prescribe to a private ambulance service with paramedics which the state does not have as yet.

Pete


----------



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks for your reply. My husband is on 4 medications per day for hyper tension which I presume come under 'pharmacy' duristiction. as we are not in receipt of state pensions, just our occupational ones, I didn't think we were entitled to treatment in the state hospitals. 
Are you able to suggest any private health insurers in Cyprus?
Anne


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

annemaria1955 said:


> thanks for your reply. My husband is on 4 medications per day for hyper tension which I presume come under 'pharmacy' duristiction. as we are not in receipt of state pensions, just our occupational ones, I didn't think we were entitled to treatment in the state hospitals.
> Are you able to suggest any private health insurers in Cyprus?
> Anne


This is the European Union so if you are entitled to NHS treatment you will get state treatment here as long as you have the appropriate Exxx card. I'm not up to date with the number. You should get this before leaving the UK.

Sadly I can't recommend a health insurer. What I can say is that I was badly let down by Status Services (the broker) and Cosmos Insurance so I would avoid them like the plague. There are lots of others but of course they won't accept existing conditions.

Pete


----------



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> This is the European Union so if you are entitled to NHS treatment you will get state treatment here as long as you have the appropriate Exxx card. I'm not up to date with the number. You should get this before leaving the UK.
> 
> Sadly I can't recommend a health insurer. What I can say is that I was badly let down by Status Services (the broker) and Cosmos Insurance so I would avoid them like the plague. There are lots of others but of course they won't accept existing conditions.
> 
> Pete


Thanks for your advise. Will take it on board.
anne


----------

